# Steve Michalik Dead at 63



## Curt James (May 25, 2012)

John DeFendis just confirmed that Steve Michalik has died at the age of 63. He was found by his girlfriend, dead at his home of a self inflicted gunshot wound. He had just recently had a kidney transplant.

Source: Rx Muscle 

Some of his covers...
































And his competition record...

1968
 Teen Mr America - AAU, 3rd

1971
Mr Apollo - AAU, Winner 
Mr Apollo - AAU, Most Muscular, 1st
Junior Mr USA - AAU, 2nd
Mr USA - AAU, Winner 
Mr World - AAU, Tall, 2nd
Mr World - AAU, Most Muscular, 5th
Mr World - AAU, 3rd

1972
Mr America - AAU, Most Muscular, 2nd
Mr America - AAU, Winner 
Junior Mr America - AAU, 2nd
Junior Mr America - AAU, Most Muscular, 4th

1975
Mr Universe - NABBA, Tall, 1st

1980
Grand Prix Miami - IFBB, 4th
Night of Champions - IFBB, 6th

1981
Grand Prix California - IFBB, Did not place

1983
Grand Prix Denver - IFBB, 9th
Grand Prix Portland - IFBB, 7th
Night of Champions - IFBB, 11th
World Pro Championships - IFBB, 11th

1984
World Pro Championships - IFBB, 11th


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 25, 2012)

Wow.. That's crazy! Way to many people going out the wrong way! RIP


----------



## D-Lats (May 25, 2012)

Waste of a kidney
The guy was nut job


----------



## bigbenj (May 25, 2012)

I remember reading out how nutty he was in some of Valentinos articles in MD.
I agree with D, waste of a perfectly good kidney that could have saved someone else life.
Fucking dick hole.


----------



## GFR (May 26, 2012)

His brain was a bag of cats, that being said RIP brother, 63 is way too young to die.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 26, 2012)

That's fucked up. Someone could have used that kidney that would have actually enjoyed their new lease on life.


----------



## Curt James (May 26, 2012)

Guess that donated kidney couldn't be re-donated to another patient? He should have called the hospital right before shooting himself. 

Actually, he _should _have called 1-800-273-TALK (8255): _Suicide hotline_, 24/7 free and confidential, nationwide network of crisis centers.

*www.suicidepreventionlifeline.org/*
National Suicide Prevention Lifeline


----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2012)

If you're thinking about killing yourself , I doubt that your thinking about donating body parts.......


----------



## TUNGSTEN_MUSCLE (May 3, 2013)

*We should know*

I think he felt that he spent all his life meaningless. He lived to enrich his body and be the best and when he knew his body was failing he must had felt that no need to live more. When he did the kidney transplant, may be he was a bit hopeful that he can become same as he was. only GOD can change somethings. 
So i learn today that what every we do must not be possessed with it. Death is the end for all, so lets cherish our life and people around us. do good things and change something good for all. Let bodybuilding be a part of life not the whole life.


----------



## agaluma (Aug 19, 2017)

I remember this guy from the Gold's Gym on main street next door to the x-rated P.Cat theatre. Gold's was a real hole with little modern or very good equipment.  But it was a hang out for all BB stars. Santa Monica police has a substation a few doors down but that mattered zip on this day.
I regularly did cardio by walking  long hours. On this day i stopped outside Gold's to  pull a sock up and re tie my shoe. Michalik , eyes bulging large as baseballs, went into a rage demanding i step inside while shouting as if i had murdered someone in his family. Honestly the gym always stank of an unclean toilet, marijuana, sweat and  anus juice to state fact mildly. It was easily noticed just by walking past but with a perv's movie theatre next door easily dismissed as normal for the area.
 Michalik continued his verbal tirade of rage towards me. I understood not one word.  I turned to walk out of the gym found myself going thru the big glass window 10 ft by 10 ft.
Traffic on main st stopped.
 Santa Monica police arrived.......................Nothing happened other than my being ordered to leave the area or be arrested.
I contacted attorneys........... All knew who he was and refused me help suggesting i find someone out of town.

The account of Steve Michalik's life below reveals to all how wild Krazed fools get away with absolutely ANYTHING.
Cops admired  him , feared him and he was their Role Model.
nuff said


----------



## solidassears (Sep 4, 2017)

Sure seems to be a lot of bodybuilders dying young; better think real hard about what you do and put in your body.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 5, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Sure seems to be a lot of bodybuilders dying young; better think real hard about what you do and put in your body.



People die all the time. Old age, accidents, abuse, illness...

We should all do our blood work and get regular check ups, but there are no guarantees. Good luck to you all!


----------



## solidassears (Sep 5, 2017)

Curt James said:


> People die all the time. Old age, accidents, abuse, illness...
> 
> We should all do our blood work and get regular check ups, but there are no guarantees. Good luck to you all!



True, but it still seems like body builders are dying young at a much faster rate than the population in general. I'm saying seems, but maybe there's a good explanation. I watch the obituaries to see who died and it's rare to die so young; most are in their upper 70's and 80's a few in the 90-100 and about the same younger than 65 as there are older than 90.


----------

